# Jon Boat Rental?



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone out there know of anyplace here in the Houston area that rents jon boats for traveling? I make an annual pilgramage to the Sabine river in the spring and I have my own boat, but was wondering if there was somewhere I could rent an extra one for friends/family. Years ago when I was in the Navy most of the bases had small rentals with 9.9hp Johnsons that you could rent for 25~45 bucks a day. I haven't seen anything like this here in the Houston area so I just wondered if it was even available. I suspect there aren't too many places out there like this, but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

I would love to find such a place myself.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Watch the want ads this winter. There are normally some good buys around Christmas.
In the last few years I have bought two 14" sans motor and trailer for around $200. Each time I have let some friend talk me out of them. At a profit of course. But the point is they are around. Especially if you keep your eyes open for signs in older neighborhoods. Should not be hard to find one. Then after use you can resell in the spring.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Try Sam Karnes at Nice Boats in Livingston. His basic business is selling new/used boats but he rents boats as well. If he has a jon boat around and can make a buck on it, I bet he will let you trailer it.
Phone: (936) 967-8102 Mobile: (281) 731-5111 

Also, Sam is a likeable guy. You will enjoy doing business with him.


----------

